# Poudriere, build failed for edk2-bhyve and openjdk8



## nerozero (Jul 27, 2022)

Hi there,

Poudriere is a new tool to me, and I'm dont have much experience, so please allow me to ask for help.

Receiving errors while trying to compile sysutils/edk2@bhyve and java/openjdk8 ports... 
Target : BSD13.1, AMD64


*edk2-bhyve*: 

```
Processing meta-data .
Architecture(s)  = X64
Build target     = RELEASE
Toolchain        = GCC5

Active Platform          = /wrkdirs/usr/ports/sysutils/edk2/work-bhyve/edk2-edk2-stable202202/OvmfPkg/Bhyve/BhyveX64.dsc
.................. done!
Building ... /wrkdirs/usr/ports/sysutils/edk2/work-bhyve/edk2-edk2-stable202202/MdePkg/Library/UefiLib/UefiLib.inf [X64]
make[1]: Entering directory '/wrkdirs/usr/ports/sysutils/edk2/work-bhyve/Build/BhyveX64/RELEASE_GCC5/X64/MdePkg/Library/UefiLib/UefiLib'
"gcc" -MMD -MF /wrkdirs/usr/ports/sysutils/edk2/work-bhyve/Build/BhyveX64/RELEASE_GCC5/X64/MdePkg/Library/UefiLib/UefiLib/OUTPUT/Acpi.obj.deps -g -Os -fshort-wchar -fno-builtin -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Werror -Wno-array-bounds -include AutoGen.h -fno-common -ffunction-sections -fdata-sections -DSTRING_ARRAY_NAME=UefiLibStrings -m64 -fno-stack-protector "-DEFIAPI=__attribute__((ms_abi))" -maccumulate-outgoing-args -mno-red-zone -Wno-address -mcmodel=small -fpie -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -Wno-address -flto -DUSING_LTO -Os -Wno-unused-but-set-variable -Wno-unused-const-variable -DMDEPKG_NDEBUG -mno-mmx -mno-sse -D DISABLE_NEW_DEPRECATED_INTERFACES -D ENABLE_MD5_DEPRECATED_INTERFACES -c -o /wrkdirs/usr/ports/sysutils/edk2/work-bhyve/Build/BhyveX64/RELEASE_GCC5/X64/MdePkg/Library/UefiLib/UefiLib/OUTPUT/./Acpi.obj -I/wrkdirs/usr/ports/sysutils/edk2/work-bhyve/edk2-edk2-stable202202/MdePkg/Library/UefiLib -I/wrkdirs/usr/ports/sysutils/edk2/work-bhyve/Build/BhyveX64/RELEASE_GCC5/X64/MdePkg/Library/UefiLib/UefiLib/DEBUG -I/wrkdirs/usr/ports/sysutils/edk2/work-bhyve/edk2-edk2-stable202202/MdePkg -I/wrkdirs/usr/ports/sysutils/edk2/work-bhyve/edk2-edk2-stable202202/MdePkg/Include -I/wrkdirs/usr/ports/sysutils/edk2/work-bhyve/edk2-edk2-stable202202/MdePkg/Test/UnitTest/Include -I/wrkdirs/usr/ports/sysutils/edk2/work-bhyve/edk2-edk2-stable202202/MdePkg/Include/X64 /wrkdirs/usr/ports/sysutils/edk2/work-bhyve/edk2-edk2-stable202202/MdePkg/Library/UefiLib/Acpi.c
"gcc" -MMD -MF /wrkdirs/usr/ports/sysutils/edk2/work-bhyve/Build/BhyveX64/RELEASE_GCC5/X64/MdePkg/Library/UefiLib/UefiLib/OUTPUT/Console.obj.deps -g -Os -fshort-wchar -fno-builtin -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Werror -Wno-array-bounds -include AutoGen.h -fno-common -ffunction-sections -fdata-sections -DSTRING_ARRAY_NAME=UefiLibStrings -m64 -fno-stack-protector "-DEFIAPI=__attribute__((ms_abi))" -maccumulate-outgoing-args -mno-red-zone -Wno-address -mcmodel=small -fpie -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -Wno-address -flto -DUSING_LTO -Os -Wno-unused-but-set-variable -Wno-unused-const-variable -DMDEPKG_NDEBUG -mno-mmx -mno-sse -D DISABLE_NEW_DEPRECATED_INTERFACES -D ENABLE_MD5_DEPRECATED_INTERFACES -c -o /wrkdirs/usr/ports/sysutils/edk2/work-bhyve/Build/BhyveX64/RELEASE_GCC5/X64/MdePkg/Library/UefiLib/UefiLib/OUTPUT/./Console.obj -I/wrkdirs/usr/ports/sysutils/edk2/work-bhyve/edk2-edk2-stable202202/MdePkg/Library/UefiLib -I/wrkdirs/usr/ports/sysutils/edk2/work-bhyve/Build/BhyveX64/RELEASE_GCC5/X64/MdePkg/Library/UefiLib/UefiLib/DEBUG -I/wrkdirs/usr/ports/sysutils/edk2/work-bhyve/edk2-edk2-stable202202/MdePkg -I/wrkdirs/usr/ports/sysutils/edk2/work-bhyve/edk2-edk2-stable202202/MdePkg/Include -I/wrkdirs/usr/ports/sysutils/edk2/work-bhyve/edk2-edk2-stable202202/MdePkg/Test/UnitTest/Include -I/wrkdirs/usr/ports/sysutils/edk2/work-bhyve/edk2-edk2-stable202202/MdePkg/Include/X64 /wrkdirs/usr/ports/sysutils/edk2/work-bhyve/edk2-edk2-stable202202/MdePkg/Library/UefiLib/Console.c
"gcc" -MMD -MF /wrkdirs/usr/ports/sysutils/edk2/work-bhyve/Build/BhyveX64/RELEASE_GCC5/X64/MdePkg/Library/UefiLib/UefiLib/OUTPUT/UefiDriverModel.obj.deps -g -Os -fshort-wchar -fno-builtin -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Werror -Wno-array-bounds -include AutoGen.h -fno-common -ffunction-sections -fdata-sections -DSTRING_ARRAY_NAME=UefiLibStrings -m64 -fno-stack-protector "-DEFIAPI=__attribute__((ms_abi))" -maccumulate-outgoing-args -mno-red-zone -Wno-address -mcmodel=small -fpie -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -Wno-address -flto -DUSING_LTO -Os -Wno-unused-but-set-variable -Wno-unused-const-variable -DMDEPKG_NDEBUG -mno-mmx -mno-sse -D DISABLE_NEW_DEPRECATED_INTERFACES -D ENABLE_MD5_DEPRECATED_INTERFACES -c -o /wrkdirs/usr/ports/sysutils/edk2/work-bhyve/Build/BhyveX64/RELEASE_GCC5/X64/MdePkg/Library/UefiLib/UefiLib/OUTPUT/./UefiDriverModel.obj -I/wrkdirs/usr/ports/sysutils/edk2/work-bhyve/edk2-edk2-stable202202/MdePkg/Library/UefiLib -I/wrkdirs/usr/ports/sysutils/edk2/work-bhyve/Build/BhyveX64/RELEASE_GCC5/X64/MdePkg/Library/UefiLib/UefiLib/DEBUG -I/wrkdirs/usr/ports/sysutils/edk2/work-bhyve/edk2-edk2-stable202202/MdePkg -I/wrkdirs/usr/ports/sysutils/edk2/work-bhyve/edk2-edk2-stable202202/MdePkg/Include -I/wrkdirs/usr/ports/sysutils/edk2/work-bhyve/edk2-edk2-stable202202/MdePkg/Test/UnitTest/Include -I/wrkdirs/usr/ports/sysutils/edk2/work-bhyve/edk2-edk2-stable202202/MdePkg/Include/X64 /wrkdirs/usr/ports/sysutils/edk2/work-bhyve/edk2-edk2-stable202202/MdePkg/Library/UefiLib/UefiDriverModel.c
"gcc" -MMD -MF /wrkdirs/usr/ports/sysutils/edk2/work-bhyve/Build/BhyveX64/RELEASE_GCC5/X64/MdePkg/Library/UefiLib/UefiLib/OUTPUT/UefiLib.obj.deps -g -Os -fshort-wchar -fno-builtin -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Werror -Wno-array-bounds -include AutoGen.h -fno-common -ffunction-sections -fdata-sections -DSTRING_ARRAY_NAME=UefiLibStrings -m64 -fno-stack-protector "-DEFIAPI=__attribute__((ms_abi))" -maccumulate-outgoing-args -mno-red-zone -Wno-address -mcmodel=small -fpie -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -Wno-address -flto -DUSING_LTO -Os -Wno-unused-but-set-variable -Wno-unused-const-variable -DMDEPKG_NDEBUG -mno-mmx -mno-sse -D DISABLE_NEW_DEPRECATED_INTERFACES -D ENABLE_MD5_DEPRECATED_INTERFACES -c -o /wrkdirs/usr/ports/sysutils/edk2/work-bhyve/Build/BhyveX64/RELEASE_GCC5/X64/MdePkg/Library/UefiLib/UefiLib/OUTPUT/./UefiLib.obj -I/wrkdirs/usr/ports/sysutils/edk2/work-bhyve/edk2-edk2-stable202202/MdePkg/Library/UefiLib -I/wrkdirs/usr/ports/sysutils/edk2/work-bhyve/Build/BhyveX64/RELEASE_GCC5/X64/MdePkg/Library/UefiLib/UefiLib/DEBUG -I/wrkdirs/usr/ports/sysutils/edk2/work-bhyve/edk2-edk2-stable202202/MdePkg -I/wrkdirs/usr/ports/sysutils/edk2/work-bhyve/edk2-edk2-stable202202/MdePkg/Include -I/wrkdirs/usr/ports/sysutils/edk2/work-bhyve/edk2-edk2-stable202202/MdePkg/Test/UnitTest/Include -I/wrkdirs/usr/ports/sysutils/edk2/work-bhyve/edk2-edk2-stable202202/MdePkg/Include/X64 /wrkdirs/usr/ports/sysutils/edk2/work-bhyve/edk2-edk2-stable202202/MdePkg/Library/UefiLib/UefiLib.c
"gcc" -MMD -MF /wrkdirs/usr/ports/sysutils/edk2/work-bhyve/Build/BhyveX64/RELEASE_GCC5/X64/MdePkg/Library/UefiLib/UefiLib/OUTPUT/UefiLibPrint.obj.deps -g -Os -fshort-wchar -fno-builtin -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Werror -Wno-array-bounds -include AutoGen.h -fno-common -ffunction-sections -fdata-sections -DSTRING_ARRAY_NAME=UefiLibStrings -m64 -fno-stack-protector "-DEFIAPI=__attribute__((ms_abi))" -maccumulate-outgoing-args -mno-red-zone -Wno-address -mcmodel=small -fpie -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -Wno-address -flto -DUSING_LTO -Os -Wno-unused-but-set-variable -Wno-unused-const-variable -DMDEPKG_NDEBUG -mno-mmx -mno-sse -D DISABLE_NEW_DEPRECATED_INTERFACES -D ENABLE_MD5_DEPRECATED_INTERFACES -c -o /wrkdirs/usr/ports/sysutils/edk2/work-bhyve/Build/BhyveX64/RELEASE_GCC5/X64/MdePkg/Library/UefiLib/UefiLib/OUTPUT/./UefiLibPrint.obj -I/wrkdirs/usr/ports/sysutils/edk2/work-bhyve/edk2-edk2-stable202202/MdePkg/Library/UefiLib -I/wrkdirs/usr/ports/sysutils/edk2/work-bhyve/Build/BhyveX64/RELEASE_GCC5/X64/MdePkg/Library/UefiLib/UefiLib/DEBUG -I/wrkdirs/usr/ports/sysutils/edk2/work-bhyve/edk2-edk2-stable202202/MdePkg -I/wrkdirs/usr/ports/sysutils/edk2/work-bhyve/edk2-edk2-stable202202/MdePkg/Include -I/wrkdirs/usr/ports/sysutils/edk2/work-bhyve/edk2-edk2-stable202202/MdePkg/Test/UnitTest/Include -I/wrkdirs/usr/ports/sysutils/edk2/work-bhyve/edk2-edk2-stable202202/MdePkg/Include/X64 /wrkdirs/usr/ports/sysutils/edk2/work-bhyve/edk2-edk2-stable202202/MdePkg/Library/UefiLib/UefiLibPrint.c
"gcc" -MMD -MF /wrkdirs/usr/ports/sysutils/edk2/work-bhyve/Build/BhyveX64/RELEASE_GCC5/X64/MdePkg/Library/UefiLib/UefiLib/OUTPUT/UefiNotTiano.obj.deps -g -Os -fshort-wchar -fno-builtin -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Werror -Wno-array-bounds -include AutoGen.h -fno-common -ffunction-sections -fdata-sections -DSTRING_ARRAY_NAME=UefiLibStrings -m64 -fno-stack-protector "-DEFIAPI=__attribute__((ms_abi))" -maccumulate-outgoing-args -mno-red-zone -Wno-address -mcmodel=small -fpie -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -Wno-address -flto -DUSING_LTO -Os -Wno-unused-but-set-variable -Wno-unused-const-variable -DMDEPKG_NDEBUG -mno-mmx -mno-sse -D DISABLE_NEW_DEPRECATED_INTERFACES -D ENABLE_MD5_DEPRECATED_INTERFACES -c -o /wrkdirs/usr/ports/sysutils/edk2/work-bhyve/Build/BhyveX64/RELEASE_GCC5/X64/MdePkg/Library/UefiLib/UefiLib/OUTPUT/./UefiNotTiano.obj -I/wrkdirs/usr/ports/sysutils/edk2/work-bhyve/edk2-edk2-stable202202/MdePkg/Library/UefiLib -I/wrkdirs/usr/ports/sysutils/edk2/work-bhyve/Build/BhyveX64/RELEASE_GCC5/X64/MdePkg/Library/UefiLib/UefiLib/DEBUG -I/wrkdirs/usr/ports/sysutils/edk2/work-bhyve/edk2-edk2-stable202202/MdePkg -I/wrkdirs/usr/ports/sysutils/edk2/work-bhyve/edk2-edk2-stable202202/MdePkg/Include -I/wrkdirs/usr/ports/sysutils/edk2/work-bhyve/edk2-edk2-stable202202/MdePkg/Test/UnitTest/Include -I/wrkdirs/usr/ports/sysutils/edk2/work-bhyve/edk2-edk2-stable202202/MdePkg/Include/X64 /wrkdirs/usr/ports/sysutils/edk2/work-bhyve/edk2-edk2-stable202202/MdePkg/Library/UefiLib/UefiNotTiano.c
rm -f /wrkdirs/usr/ports/sysutils/edk2/work-bhyve/Build/BhyveX64/RELEASE_GCC5/X64/MdePkg/Library/UefiLib/UefiLib/OUTPUT/UefiLib.lib
"gcc-ar" cr /wrkdirs/usr/ports/sysutils/edk2/work-bhyve/Build/BhyveX64/RELEASE_GCC5/X64/MdePkg/Library/UefiLib/UefiLib/OUTPUT/UefiLib.lib  @/wrkdirs/usr/ports/sysutils/edk2/work-bhyve/Build/BhyveX64/RELEASE_GCC5/X64/MdePkg/Library/UefiLib/UefiLib/OUTPUT/object_files.lst
ar: unrecognized option `--plugin'
usage:  ar -d [-Tjsvz] archive file ...
    ar -m [-Tjsvz] archive file ...
    ar -m [-Tabijsvz] position archive file ...
    ar -p [-Tv] archive [file ...]
    ar -q [-TcDjsUvz] archive file ...
    ar -r [-TcDjsUuvz] archive file ...
    ar -r [-TabcDijsUuvz] position archive file ...
    ar -s [-jz] archive
    ar -t [-Tv] archive [file ...]
    ar -x [-CTouv] archive [file ...]
    ar -V
make[1]: *** [GNUmakefile:321: /wrkdirs/usr/ports/sysutils/edk2/work-bhyve/Build/BhyveX64/RELEASE_GCC5/X64/MdePkg/Library/UefiLib/UefiLib/OUTPUT/UefiLib.lib] Error 1
make[1]: Leaving directory '/wrkdirs/usr/ports/sysutils/edk2/work-bhyve/Build/BhyveX64/RELEASE_GCC5/X64/MdePkg/Library/UefiLib/UefiLib'


build.py...
 : error 7000: Failed to execute command
    make tbuild [/wrkdirs/usr/ports/sysutils/edk2/work-bhyve/Build/BhyveX64/RELEASE_GCC5/X64/MdePkg/Library/UefiLib/UefiLib]


build.py...
 : error 7000: Failed to execute command
    make tbuild [/wrkdirs/usr/ports/sysutils/edk2/work-bhyve/Build/BhyveX64/RELEASE_GCC5/X64/MdePkg/Library/UefiDriverEntryPoint/UefiDriverEntryPoint]


build.py...
 : error F002: Failed to build module
    /wrkdirs/usr/ports/sysutils/edk2/work-bhyve/edk2-edk2-stable202202/MdePkg/Library/UefiLib/UefiLib.inf [X64, GCC5, RELEASE]

- Failed -
Build end time: 07:49:22, Jul.27 2022
Build total time: 00:00:20

*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/sysutils/edk2
=>> Cleaning up wrkdir
===>  Cleaning for edk2-bhyve-g202202_1
build of sysutils/edk2@bhyve | edk2-bhyve-g202202_1 ended at Wed Jul 27 11:49:24 +04 2022
build time: 00:01:47
!!! build failure encountered !!!
```


*openjdk8*:

In this case I guess java required java/bootstrap-openjdk8 to be installed prior compiling, but i'm not sure how to do that on poudriere jail.


```
checking whether to build JFR... true
configure: Found potential Boot JDK using configure arguments
configure: Potential Boot JDK found at /usr/local/bootstrap-openjdk8 is incorrect JDK version (Error occurred during initialization of VM); ignoring
configure: (Your Boot JDK must be version 7 or 8)
configure: error: The path given by --with-boot-jdk does not contain a valid Boot JDK
===========================================================================
=======================<phase: build          >============================
===== env: NO_DEPENDS=yes USER=root UID=0 GID=0
===>  Building for openjdk8-8.332.09.1_1
gmake[1]: Entering directory '/wrkdirs/usr/ports/java/openjdk8/work/jdk8u-jdk8u332-b09.1'
No configurations found for /wrkdirs/usr/ports/java/openjdk8/work/jdk8u-jdk8u332-b09.1/! Please run configure to create a configuration.
Makefile:55: *** Cannot continue.  Stop.
gmake[1]: Leaving directory '/wrkdirs/usr/ports/java/openjdk8/work/jdk8u-jdk8u332-b09.1'
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/java/openjdk8
=>> Cleaning up wrkdir
===>  Cleaning for openjdk8-8.332.09.1_1
build of java/openjdk8 | openjdk8-8.332.09.1_1 ended at Wed Jul 27 11:49:37 +04 2022
build time: 00:00:59
!!! build failure encountered !!!
```

Thanks


----------



## nerozero (Jul 29, 2022)

Update

Removing `OPTIONS_UNSET += ALSA` from poudriere's make.conf somehow fixed issue with java/openjdk8


----------

